

Why Not a Bytecode VM? - megaman821
http://www.dartlang.org/articles/why-not-bytecode/

======
vannevar
There is one more reason not mentioned in the article: creating a bytecode VM
would mean giving up Dart's biggest competitive advantage to Coffeescript, the
language currently sucking up Dart's oxygen in the memesphere. With a viable
bytecode spec to compile to, Coffeescript would be on an equal footing with
Dart as a 'real' language.

~~~
moreyes
Dart's biggest competitive advantage is that it has teams building compilers,
VMs, libraries, apps and tools. It is not just about syntax sugar. It is also
about better debugging and collaborating, improved development cycles and so
on.

